# rabbit hunting alone



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

A friend got me hooked on bunny hunting. He has a dog. Unfortunately, we cannot always make our schedules meet. I have time coming up and want to go it alone. Any tips?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Hard to beat an early morning hunt after a fresh snow. Find a fresh track and follow it. Keep your eyes ahead and you can sometimes catch them sitting.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think I've ever tried it alone. Pick an area that offers wide open shooting. Bouncing brush piles and having the wherewithal to get a gun to your shoulder and find your target will require some coordination! Personally, without a dog or a buddy, I think I'd wait until there's some snow on the ground. It will slow down the bunnies and make them easier to see.

Just my $.02. Good luck!

KW


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its not easy doing it alone but it definitely can be done, just go out and hit the brush you will find a couple. As justin said fresh snow is great.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Take a single shot shotgun disguise it for a muzzle loader and pretend your deer hunting. Fool's them every time.:lol:

Seriously like others have said a bright sunny morning after a storm.Try fence rows ,swamp edges, juniper bushes,old apple orchards and brushy areas.
Walk-pause ,walk -pause, They usually jump after the pause and start of the walk


Good luck


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've tried without a dog a couple times since our beagle passed with limited success. Other than the success rate, its just not as enjoyable without a dog. Like others have said, a fresh snow would help the cause. Find an area with some brush piles and start stomping around, chances are you'll get some bunnies to move. Good luck.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If you wait for your friends or snow , or the perfect weather , you're going to miss out on alot of hunting.
I'm 51 and have never let "going alone" slow me down. Been doing it alone since I was 12 or so. Started with my dad , without a dog , when I was about 6. Since then , I've done it both with and without a dog. I've had my own beagles now for years , but could still do it without them.

Just get out there and learn. With experience , you'll learn where you're "high percentage" spots are. Spots where you can be pretty confident at jumping a rabbit.
You can do it ! Go Get 'em !


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats the way I got my start! Out the back door when I was twelve. Walk pause walk pause... more pause then walk... don't be affraid to stomp those dead falls!


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

for finding cottontails i start with dead fall or brush piles is where i start crashing through hoping to scare one out. im young and impatient and usually only see the rabbits once they move and have trouble working an area slowly unless i know there is a rabbit somewhere in there. i also have lots of luck hunting swampy areas once they freeze.
for snowshoes i still don't have any luck except for seeing tracks.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

crdroste said:


> .....for snowshoes i still don't have any luck except for seeing tracks.


Snowshoes don't sit near as tight , or in near as thick of cover as a cottontail. They jump WAY before you get to them. Those you really have to "sneak" along looking way out in front of you.
Cottontails tend to sit pretty tight in some type of cover. Sometimes you almost have to step on them.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tigerfly said:


> A friend got me hooked on bunny hunting. He has a dog. Unfortunately, we cannot always make our schedules meet. I have time coming up and want to go it alone. Any tips?


Where are you located? Might want to fill out your profile

Have dog, will travel....


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

What I have learned from having no dog and basically playing the role of the dog myself is if it looks like its going to be hard getting through an area, go through it. Thats where they are.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I love jump shootin sum bunnies and I almost always go alone cuz my buddies are lame lol find the thick stuff and dive in. brush piles are even better cuz then ur not pullin thorns outta ur thighs for two days after
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a red tic pure bread 5 years old I would sell ya. He runs snow shoes and cottons. Pm me if interested. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

How much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I have a young AKC male that is just getting started. Not sure if bloodlines matter but he is mostly Weircreek breeding and is out of some very nice dogs. I'm not getting the time to run like he needs and is too independant for me. He will not pack much with my other hounds and I don't have time to run just one dog. He likes to be walk hunted, handles great, built very nice, and has a nice mouth on him. All he needs is run more as he gets better then more I can get him out. He would be perfect for a young hunter or older gentleman that like a dog that doesn't get out of the pocket and handles the way he does. I'd like $100 for him with papers in hand. PM me or text 989-620-7865.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Utilize a 22 sem, hit the Redbush and watch for the shadows, it's a blast.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> Where are you located? Might want to fill out your profile
> 
> Have dog, will travel....


Same here, could drive over toward the bridge and run some shoes with ya.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Great advise guys. I been out 3 times this year so far all alone and with out a dog. Ive seen 4 shot 3. Hit the brush piles and thick stuff, wood lines too. Get a good pair of brush pants thorns hurt. Also get some good boots too your gonna put a lot of miles in, I have. Good luck and good hunting.


----------

